
Techniques for Improving Your Technical Writing - ingve
https://blog.colinbreck.com/techniques-for-improving-your-technical-writing/
======
masonic
It seems that every "writing advice" article or blog entry posted to HN is
laden with errors in grammar and usage. Ego without competence is a bad look.

Notes to author of this one in particular:

1) second sentence: drop the comma after "education"

2) second paragraph: drop the comma after "time"

3) third sentence: need a comma after "colleagues"

4) third paragraph opens with a horrible run-on. Quit the first sentence after
"essay", then rewrite the rest as a separate, correct sentence.

5) This is followed by a _seven-line_ monstrosity that should be taken out and
shot.

I gave up at that point.

Readers, I suggest you _not_ use this as a model to follow. A random pile of
clauses does not make a sentence. Commas are not mere random decorations.
Using dashes to bracket discontinuous thoughts renders the entire sentence
unreadable; to quote WikiHow, "Keep in mind that the rest of the sentence
should still flow naturally as if the dashed material were not there." Use
semicolons to separate clauses that are complete sentences without a
conjunction.

etc.

etc.

